# Best game ever?



## sniperscope

HMM, highly controversial subject here, I'm sure lots of people will be disagreeing with each other, due to console types and PC specs and the likes. I can't say what the best game ever is, but I can say what game will probably collect that title in the future: *Halo 3*

Halo 3 is the last game in the trilogy that is the halo series. The Halo series has been extremely popular so far, and developers, Bungie, are releasing the concluding game: Halo 3 to wrap the trilogy up in a (i hope) spectacular fasion. Halo 3 will utilise the power of the Xbox 360 in high definition to create a stunning gaming experience. The Halo 3 trailer can be seen at the www.bungie.net site, in the halo 3 section. After seeing the trailer, I have formulated my judgement that- this game's gonna be awesome!!


----------



## Random Murderer

aww, man, i remember Sonic Adventure for DCast.
Awesome replay value, and you could raise cute lil chao!
SA2 was just as good.


----------



## satansmurf

Either...

MULE on C-64

Or Asteroids on the Atari.


----------



## The_Jester

Sonic The Hedgehog
Mario


----------



## thiru

I'd say *The Elder Scrolls 3 : Morrowind*. Incredible immersion, deep lore, interesting dialogues, and amazing landscapes. It went farther than any RPG (or any game for that matter) and made it great.


----------



## frosty15

I think a better sugestion would be "What's your most favourite game ever", that would be more selective and cause less arguments!

My most fave game of all time is:

Title - Vampire:The Masquerade - Redemption.
Type - RPG - 2000

Graphically, not stunning but not too bad either, a few nice touches with lighting etc.
You play the part of Christof, an injured knight (sired by a vamp), with a limp, heh, who whilst recovering from his injuries begins a fight in Prague with all types of vamps ever created, I think, a bit vague as I haven't played it for years, but will prolly do so now, heh
"You choose your destiny", where have I heard that before?
You decide whether to feed to live or feed to kill, increase your powers, weaponry, armour and skills and choose to be Angel or Angelus type scenario.
Vamps become more difficult, as always, some of the levels are pretty easy whilst others are much more complex and difficult. 
You are joined on your journey by companions who you also can control, I think, you also choose their skills etc.
A nice touch was that it began in a Gothic era, then moved to current day (ish), with punks and flamethrowers, bad guys with shotguns instead of swords and laboratories full of nice juicy lab assistants. lol
Very absorbing, I played hour after hour and then replayed when it was over, heh
Lots of twists and turns, the unexpected and some beautiful scenery.
I loved it, it wasn't a bit hit when first released, but has achieved a cult status, "no surprise there".
10/10

Videos - http://uk.media.pc.ign.com/media/011/011636/vids_1.html


----------



## Sin100

I would say Guild Wars for me (im a RPG fan







)
Though FF7 is class i just wish it had good graphics, then it would truly be the best game imo


----------



## tuchan

Stunt car racer on the Amiga C=


----------



## Remonster

F.E.A.R. Loved that game







its seriously the only game or movie to ever truly frighten me and for that I loved it.


----------



## dek-

GoldenEye 007 - N64 would have to be way up there


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

super mario 64


----------



## Dman

Never Winter Nights


----------



## JacKz5o

NO NO NO, the *BEST* game *EVER* is PAPER MARIO for N64!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehybridpyro

starcraft, becuase its a classic RTS,
and Perfect Dark on n64
it still has the best mulitplayer ever


----------



## Niko-Time

PERFECT DARK. Woop, glad to see Im not the only one who loves it. I miss my N64


----------



## The Fury

Call of Duty United offensive multiplayer- pc.

I just never get bored of it.

Look http://www.xfire.com/profile/olivercamos

Fury


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

pole position for the SNES

SEXUAL INNUENDO FTW!


----------



## Ch13f121

One of the only games ever to pull me in multiple times was the Baldur's Gate series(1 and 2, and their rightful expansions). Loads of fun, and the story line was amazing.

BG1 http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/baldu...baldurs%20gate
BG1 Tales of the Sword Coast Expansion
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/baldu...baldurs%20gate
BG2
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/baldu...baldurs%20gate
BG2 Throne of Bhaal Expansion
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/baldu...ldurs%20gate\\

I put the games together because well, as the series they make the best game ever IMO. You can't really leave one or the other out. Its one of the only games I've played where the sequels can bring the same action to the table as the first one.


----------



## Xaine99

My favorite game of all time would be the Grand Theft Auto: Vice City and San Andreas.

At first, I was going to say FFVIII, but when I figured out the amount of played time, GTA: Vice City and San Andreas I played more. In fact, I still play GTA to this day. I've played approximately 1000 hours on those two added together whereas I only played FFVIII for approximately 300 hours. The clock on FFVIII stops at 250, so I can't provide an accurate number.

*Grand Theft Auto (GTA): Vice City / San Andreas*
A rare "pick up and play" game where you are placed into a large open-ended world where you can do whatever you please. Drive cars, planes, boats, motorcycles, or bikes...buy properties, weapons, and armors...commit crimes without any chance of real penalty! The graphics are nothing to awe at, but the sheer amount of options available to you is outstanding! Also, the great thing about GTA is the ability to start a mission when you please at anytime. If you want to free roam, then free roam!

If I was allowed to make a "runner up" list, then it would include these:
Final Fantasy Series
Grand Turismo Series
Mario Series

Xaine99


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

The legend of Zelda : Ocarina of time - Nintendo 64

That game was so amazing, I played through it about 50 times ! I just love the storyline.

Edit : Oh and Tales Of Symphonia is very close behind. Great graphics ( I love the way they made the cell shaded look like) and the combat system was the best. The storyline is very immerssive too.


----------



## drummer4lifex

Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## Melcar

Just one? I can think of several games that can classify as Best Games Ever. However, if I had to choose one I have to say Zelda: A Link to the Past for the SNES. Great game with a great storyline. Puzzles that would make your head hurt and an incredible replay factor. Fantastic music (as far as midi compositons go) and well designed enviroments (some of the best artwork at the time).


----------



## cokker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Remonster*
F.E.A.R. Loved that game







its seriously the only game or movie to ever truly frighten me and for that I loved it.

Same here, its a truly great game and i can't wait to play it again









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xaine99*
My favorite game of all time would be the Grand Theft Auto: Vice City and San Andreas.

At first, I was going to say FFVIII, but when I figured out the amount of played time, GTA: Vice City and San Andreas I played more. In fact, I still play GTA to this day. I've played approximately 1000 hours on those two added together whereas I only played FFVIII for approximately 300 hours. The clock on FFVIII stops at 250, so I can't provide an accurate number.

*Grand Theft Auto (GTA): Vice City / San Andreas*
A rare "pick up and play" game where you are placed into a large open-ended world where you can do whatever you please. Drive cars, planes, boats, motorcycles, or bikes...buy properties, weapons, and armors...commit crimes without any chance of real penalty! The graphics are nothing to awe at, but the sheer amount of options available to you is outstanding! Also, the great thing about GTA is the ability to start a mission when you please at anytime. If you want to free roam, then free roam!

If I was allowed to make a "runner up" list, then it would include these:
Final Fantasy Series
Grand Turismo Series
Mario Series

Xaine99

GTA:SA (i had it on the PS2 but its now broke) is very cool and even great fun when drunk with mates


----------



## blackeagle

Wow this is not an easy question to answer. There have been so many great games in the past.

I would say that Halo 1 is one of my favorite games. It was so much better than Halo2 becuase you didn't have to deal with all the annoying kids on xbox live. My friends and I would system link Halo literally all night. That was a great game.

But I can't forget about some of the great games for the N64 I remember being so amazed at the graphical leap of the console and watching mario hop around in 3D for once. Goldeneye, legend of Zelda there were just so many great games for it.

Currently my favorite game is proboly World of Warcraft. I have invested so much time into it sometimes it frightens me.

Well I guess I didn't do a good job of limiting to one game but there have just been so many good ones.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru*
I'd say *The Elder Scrolls 3 : Morrowind*. Incredible immersion, deep lore, interesting dialogues, and amazing landscapes. It went farther than any RPG (or any game for that matter) and made it great.

YES!!!
Seriously, the best game ever.
And the second best game of all time would TES 2 Daggerfall, it probabally would have ben a better game if it has less buggs (you can fall through the floor, launch yourself 50 feet in the air ect...)


----------



## gill

I say Diablo and Diablo 2, them games kept me playin for ages. Right now my main game is Americas Army, im almost 70 honour WOOOT.

-GILL-


----------



## dangerousHobo

Thats a tough one. I kind of have two favs. PlanetSide and Day of Defeat.
*PlanetSide*
Your on a Planet that has like three different groups of people fighting for total control. Each side has a base continent and then 3 continents that generally belong to them. You capture a continent by capturing all the bases on that continent. Which is not possible, so there are always battles going on. You can choose what ever role you want your player to become and you can change it too. Theres alot more to the game though. Its a blast. Some of the most fun I've ever had gaming has been on that game.

*DoD*
I liked the old school DoD much better then the new DoD S. I started playing that game when it first came out, and it was much different than what it was right before DoDS came out. When you have to stop your own bleeding or you'd bleed to death. And the crosshair that was two bars with a smaller one in the middle and it'd do a figure eight when you ran. |:|
And you'd get 5 points for every flag at Caen, and get scores like 683 to 187, because the flag points were added to the kill row. Ohh thoses were the days.


----------



## uTunes

Cs:s,


----------



## vertek

Final Fantasy 7 is the best.

Had finishing touch at cost del sol.

But im starting to get addicted to guild wars.


----------



## Random Murderer

yes!!! cs:s!!!


----------



## steve!!

POKEMON!!!! i remember when i was like 7 years old playing that game for hours it was so dam addictive and now my brother who is 9 yesterday is playing some new one with the new Pokemon which i can even pronounce lol.

GTA vice city also comes to mind along with 007 goldeneye for the great multiplayer fun me and the lads had for hours n hours on end.


----------



## bad_haze

I loved this one game called *Flashback* for the SNES. For the nintentdo it was *super mario 3*. For the Sega Mastersystem it was *wonderboy 3*. For the PC I loved *Oni*, *Splinter Cell*, and *CS:S*. I also agree that *F.E.A.R.* and *Oblivion* are great games!


----------



## ninoman123

Everquest for the SNES. Just the amazing story and the weirdness of it make you want to play it over and over again. I think I play through the entire game at least once a year.


----------



## r3tard

CS/CS:S

Supermario for n64


----------



## Nevaziah

Chrono Trigger. best game I every played. very addictive and great story line. I played this on my PC with a nintendo emulator









by the way, Guild wars is MMORPG only right? there is no single player mode?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninoman123*
Everquest for the SNES. Just the amazing story and the weirdness of it make you want to play it over and over again. I think I play through the entire game at least once a year.

I always end up playing that game from time to time. It's just that good.


----------



## RyGuy

Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles! Played it for hours back in the day and still do on occasion. Love it!


----------



## UberN00B

im going to have to say Diablo 2, That game got me HOOOOOKED. i remember i was failing classes because i couldnt stop playing, so i decided to ebay my account away. god i miss d2 now.. =(


----------



## ninoman123

Ahh I didnt mean Everquest for the SNES. I accidently combined two thoughts lol.

I meant Everquest (for PC) and Earthbound for the SNES.

lol


----------



## YiffyGriffy

It's difficult to pick a single game that I truly enjoyed more than any other... but I do have several that definitely stand out above the rest and set the standard for what I consider a good game.
For my favorite RTS game, there's no question, StarCraft and its expansion Brood Wars. Absolutely amazing game, one of the most popular ever, still widely played today even though it's going on 12 years old. Great gameplay, and very balanced forces, so victory was decided by your own strategies rather than which race you played or what unit you massed.







The orignal campagisn were also quite immersive and greatly thought out, very much fun to play. It was also one of the first PC games (maybe _the_ first) that I played on my own computer in my own room, so it's kinda special to me. I still don't understand why Blizzard pushed the WarCraft games more than StarCraft, because as far as I could tell, StarCraft was widely more popular at the time, oh well.

My favorite FPS is a toss up between either Perfect Dark on the Nintendo 64 or Deus Ex on the PC. Perfect Dark just offered a lot of messing around fun to be played with in a first person style game. Deus Ex on the other hand I would almost classify it was an RPG as well through the level of depth and thinking the story required. Both are favorites I wish to play again and again.

RPG's are a relatively new interest for me, and I've undoubtedly missed some good ones, but my favorite right now definitely is Neverwinter Nights. And I'm eagerly awaiting Neverwinter Nights 2, which is coming out quite soon.







The game is basically D&D on the computer, that in and of itself should give you an idea that the game is incredibly adaptive. The main campaign was a lot of fun, but possibly the greatest aspect of the game is the 3,000 some-odd user-made modules you can download free of charge for an ever-evolving and virtually limitless level of play. But before I became an avid PC gamer, the Zelda series, and specifically Ocarina of Time, was my choice for RPG's. I still recall "good times" of playing that game, it was just a great game with so much to do and a really well made and executed story line.


----------



## tylor360

I'd go with 007 Goldeneye on the N64 and BF1942 on PC.

My two favorite and most played games ever.


----------



## Orange

Zelda: Ocorina of Time (N64)
Goldeneye 007 (N64)


----------



## NrGx

Heroes of Might And Magic III on PC. I still play it.

But apart from that, Warcraft 3 and Frozen throne.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninoman123*
Ahh I didnt mean Everquest for the SNES. I accidently combined two thoughts lol.

I meant Everquest (for PC) and Earthbound for the SNES.

lol









I read Evermore as in Secret of Evermore. I'm actually looking at my SNES collection now. Been playing StarFox; that game deserves to be at least mentioned... so awesome, even better than the N64 version.


----------



## TrAncE XD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orange*
Zelda: Hermonica of Time (N64)
Goldeneye 007 (N64)

you obviously didn't like zelda that much if you don't know its name









PS. for all you people who are a little on the "durrr" side, its ocarina of time...


----------



## 3xtr3m3

BLOOD (by monolight) very old game and its a FPS.


----------



## elementskater706

I would have to say Deus Ex: Invisible War. I've spent many hours playing this game. I beat it numerous times because the replay value is unmatched. You can literally play through the game an infinite number of different ways.


----------



## selectodude

Half-Life 2 is feeling the snub, so I'll inject it. Never wasted as much time as i did on SimCity 4, and RollerCoaster Tycoon 2. Super Mario RPG is amazing. Goldeneye for N64 is crazy awesome. I could go on and on.


----------



## amped

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
That was another good one.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

FPS: Quake 2. The mod community kept it alive forever! I still love playing it, and servers are still full of folks even in the age of CS (which I play) and Halo (blargh)

RPG: Diablo 2(PC) because it too was timeless and Chrono Cross (PS, play it!)
PlayStation RPG's in general are my favorite because they're not all about glitz and multiplayer, but the story (Legend of Dragoon, FFVII, Breath of Fire series, etc)

RTS: The classic Command and Conquer: Red Alert

Sports: Fifa 2003 (GC) Perfect controls and excellent graphics, will play this one again any time my friends get uppity and wish to challenge my dominance.

Platformer: Sonic and Knuckles (lock on cartridge baby!). Could hook up with Sonic 2 or Sonic 3 for the chance to play as Knuckles in those games!!

Action: The hardest category IMO. The original Armored Core had a great solution.

Fighting: The greatest fighting game of all time is undoubtedly Street Fighter Alpha 3! Look for the upcoming Street Fighter Alpha Anthology for the PS2!


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Wow, how could I forget about Unreal Tournament?!







Still one of my favorites, just played it last night.









Never played the orignal Armored Core, but I own AC2 and AC2: Another Age, both _great_ games (and the sole reason I bought my PS2







).


----------



## Trippen Out

some of my favorites are .. gran turismo(ps).. killer instinct(snes).. road rash original(ps).. shadowrun(snes) someone mentioned flashback that was a great game too.. metalgear(nes) metroid (nes) but the game that truely sucked the most life outa of me.. was motogp demo (xbox live).. that would be my vote.


----------



## TrAncE XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

Wow, how could I forget about Unreal Tournament?!







Still one of my favorites, just played it last night.









Never played the orignal Armored Core, but I own AC2 and AC2: Another Age, both _great_ games (and the sole reason I bought my PS2







).










the original armored core was WAY better than the 2nd and another age... the gameplay was not only centered around missions but there was also a tournament that the 2nd one lacked. (the tourny was alot more fun than the missions)


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*

some of my favorites are .. gran turismo(ps).. killer instinct(snes).. road rash original(ps).. shadowrun(snes) someone mentioned flashback that was a great game too.. metalgear(nes) metroid (nes) but the game that truely sucked the most life outa of me.. was motogp demo (xbox live).. that would be my vote.


Killer Instinct was the **** back in the day (the arcade version). Totally awesome. I have the soundtrack that came with the SNES version.


----------



## Geforce521

Rts: Starcraft
Driving: Grand Turismo


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Let's see:

Mario 3 (raccoon tails own)
Unreal Tournament (for obvious reasons)
Halo 2 (undeniably popular and long lasting, I played over an hour a day every day for more than a year, and innumerable memories have been made playing that game)
Geometry Wars (the XBox 360's best game, bar none, by far)
Pokemon Gold (more than just a fad, these really were incredibly in-depth, wonderfully fun, suprisingly sophisticated RPGs, and the series peaked here)
Dr Mario (hours, days, even weeks of fun can be had on this simple premise)
Dance Dance Revolution (play video games, have fun, and exercise all at once? I'm in)


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steve!!*

POKEMON!!!! i remember when i was like 7 years old playing that game for hours it was so dam addictive and now my brother who is 9 yesterday is playing some new one with the new Pokemon which i can even pronounce lol.

GTA vice city also comes to mind along with 007 goldeneye for the great multiplayer fun me and the lads had for hours n hours on end.


I hate to admit it, but the 2 original pokemon games were awesome. Now there's like a dozen different kinds, but it was great. I remember getting a gameboy on my 9th birthday and playing pokemon night and day.

BUT, I realized how newbish pokemon was and I moved on to FFVII. Awesome game. I still play it every once in a while. Then FFX was an incredible game. Stunning graphics for it's time, and addictive gameplay. I remember having 457 hours on my best game. All legendary weapons, all aeons, all monsters captured, hell, Yuna did 99,999 damage with her regular attack before I finally gave the game up.

But the game I find myself playing the most these days is Call of Duty: United Offensive. Call of Duty 2 is okay, but I think way too many little kids play it.


----------



## Sin100

drug lord 2!!

No seriously though i would say Diablo 2, its great especially multiplayer.
Closed battle.net being where you train and play the game normally and open battle.net where you edit your char using a editor (because closed files are saved on battle.nets servers so you obviously can't edit the files) (well.. no one had done it yet!)! man, many years played on that.. some could say i actually became obsessed.... but it was seriously addictive just the fact that there was so much depth especially on open editing, always new thing being found despite that it had been around for years!

Though its pretty much dead now i believe, i stopped playing because it was getting ridiculous!


----------



## Emmanuel

There are many excellent games out there, but my favorite remains Battlefield 2. Despite all the problems broughts by EA's patches, the game is just wonderful. Wonderful graphic, gameplay... They try to push graphic to the limit, for example really realistic waves when driving in the water, vegetation moves with the wind, in jungle maps you here animals (in single player you see fishes but it's disabled online cause it uses 2 much bandwith), you can blow bridges up with C4...


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Battlefield 2 is an alright game... but it couldn't been so much better if EA actually cared, and now the game really does nothing but annoy me so it's pretty low on my list. I will admit it is addictive (I've been playing for almost a year now... First Sergeant).


----------



## rabidgnome229

Legend of Zelda: Occarina Of Time
Great adventure game with an incredible amount of replay. The side quests were awesome.

Halo
IMHO one of the greatest FPS of all time. Fantastic storyline - great controls - great weapons - and Legendary mode was one of the most fun things I've ever played through. Legendary forces you not only to use different weapons, but to use different strategies. Going even from Heroic to Legendary completely changed the game. It also has one of the best multiplayer modes (even if not online) since Perfect Dark. Halo was just a great game all together.


----------



## zacbrain

MGS series i cant choose from em' but its just so wonderful.
It was my best gaming experiance ever. there is not a description that would fully describe it.


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bad_haze*
I loved this one game called *Flashback* for the SNES. For the nintentdo it was *super mario 3*. For the Sega Mastersystem it was *wonderboy 3*. For the PC I loved *Oni*, *Splinter Cell*, and *CS:S*. I also agree that *F.E.A.R.* and *Oblivion* are great games!

Oblivion?
Eww...
Have you even played Arena, Daggerfall and Morrowind?


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Some_Idiot2*
Oblivion?
Eww...
Have you even played Arena, Daggerfall and Morrowind?

Its his opinion and you can't argue with that, if he likes Oblivion he likes Oblivion.


----------



## stupid

Star Control 2 - awesome game that has great reply value, even a really good multiplayer even though it is ancient! You explore TONS of planets and ally with what aliens you can or choose to to stop the evil bands of aliens. A ton of fun and really tough to beat

Battlefield 2 is amazing, I dont care that EA doesnt care


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxXSpitfireXxX*
Its his opinion and you can't argue with that, if he likes Oblivion he likes Oblivion.

Thats true, but most people who have played the past ES games don't like Oblivion very much compared to the other ES games.
Oblivion was just a big disappointment to me.


----------



## kingwilliam

Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
This game was just really fun for me, the graphic were awesome and it was just fun on my 57" Widescreen TV

Zelda: The entire collection. They were all good, I can't pick

BF2: I can't stop playing it

Sorry I chose 3 games, but I am just too stupid to pick only one


----------



## noparking1011

i like grand theft auto... all of them


----------



## Chosen

starcraft (BW)
Diablo 2 (LOD)

Clocked in more than 1000+ hours on each game


----------



## -Inferno

i would have to Say Socom 2 for PS2, i played that soo much when i didnt have a super duper computer,
i played online with my friend colin, we had clans and stuff and it was awsome, i still play it sometimes, but not that often, They have a whole socom series they got:

Socom 1 (PS2)
Socom 2 (PS2)
Socom 3 (PS2)
Socom Fireteam Bravo (PSP)
Soon to be Released
Socom Combined Assault (PS2)
Socom Fireteam Bravo 2 (PSP)

some screens


----------



## Random Murderer

deleted


----------



## Strider_2001

Final Fantisy 7


----------



## Mephane

Final Fantasy 7


----------



## selectodude

Driver 2


----------



## teh_kurby

rsc


----------



## Random Murderer

whats rsc?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

FALLOUT 1&2, Duke Nukem 3D and Space Quest 5, easily the best qames ever made









Space Quest (for it's time) was an AWESOME AWESOME RPG that never gets old, I can't ever get the damn emulators to work so I can't play. Duke Nukrm, I feel, was the FPS that set the bar for all other FPS, even more so then Doom because it was a more adult themed FPS. Fallout, man, what can you say BAD about those games? Nothing.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mephane*
Final Fantasy 7









Yeah, add FF7 to my list. One of the most immersive games I've ever played...


----------



## Higgins

I'd say Battlefield 2 is my favorite game because its one of the few FPS games that isnt a "Kill everyone to move to the next level" type game. Its a violent version of CTF, you have vehicles, tanks, choppers, and jets to assist in capturing the flags... unlike CS:S where you only have you and a gun. I've played CS:S, and its a good game, but its the kind of game you play after a bad day to just blow people away with an AK-47.

I also love the C&C series... its the RTS series that all other RTS games try to be like.


----------



## sctheluna

Best game ever then you might wanna try www.darkhorizons-lore.com .NOW THERE'S THE BEST GAME EVER.I personally play it just about everyday.


----------



## anjokid

FF7

You Know i am right, this is definatly the most reconised and best gameplay game of all time.


----------



## Random Murderer

i liked ffx better than ff7. ffx2 sucked. the only true sequel in the entire series and square managed to **** it up.


----------



## sixor

i think itÂ´s impossible to have 1 favorite game so at least you could try some of them

mario3 (nes)

chrono trigger,mario rpg,final fantasy,tales of phantasia, mario world 1,2,3 (snes)

mario 64, goldeneye, perfect dark, zelda (n64)

ff7,8,9,chrono cross, metal gear,tekken, resident evil all, (psx)

sonic adventure 1,2, shenmue, skies of arcadia, grandia2, metropolis street racer,virtua tennis,soul calibur, dead or alive (dreamcast)

(ps2) metal gear, final fantasy, shadow of the colossus, re4,

(pc) gta all, unreal tournament, quake, call of duty, half life

and many others i forgot by the moment, but the thing for all the ppl out there is that the stupid counter strike is not the only game

Games i hate: counter strike, the sims, gran turismo,soul calibur3,


----------



## sandiegoskyline

ff7, ff9
sonic for genesis
Streets of rage for genesis
gran turismo
wolfenstein 3D


----------



## Fusion Racing

wow this is proving a tough decision for me....

probably would have to be either GTR2/GTR or maybe Metal Gear Solid 3 for the PS2. they are both the sort of games i just want to play and play and play, over and over again...

i suppose BF2 is my fave FPS but its not a game i just think oh ill go play it now, i normally have to either have some mates playing who join the same server or something like that to make it better.


----------



## burnstudios

UNREAL UNREAL UNREAL UNREAL!!!!!! the best fps ever made

the first unreal not unreal tourny or goty BUT UNREAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you dont have this game or have never played it you should find it and see how it all started.. sure doom and system shock were before it .. but unreal was the best playing and looking game for its time 1997-98 .. and people still play it till this day online! ZOMG!


----------



## Sin100

well there was so much hype about unreal, so i got it and the single player was great, until i completed it then that was it! online it... wasn't set out very well at all i think!


----------



## MjrTom

Deux Ex.

The best game ive ever played, slightly ruined by a poor sequal but netherless the best FPS with RPG elements









Very open environments and non linear gameplay. Back in the day when single player games were not over scripted and lasted weeks not hours


----------



## Squeeky

Total Annihalation with teh expansion packs. years of fun from a game released in 1997 I still play it at lans


----------



## bdattilo

TIE fighter. I _am_ a bit of a Star Wars fan, but this game rocked. Not only was the combat fun, it had a great story. Ahhh....I still have the 5 floppy disks for the game in my room. Too bad my rig does not have a floppy drive


----------



## mjoc13

Golden Eye 007 - N64 gets my vote

Many lost hours of my life =)


----------



## iDaniel

NetHack hands down ( Link ) .

_Do You Want Your Possessions Identified?_


----------



## FrankenPC

Tempest or BomberMan (Atari 2600)


----------



## cyberspyder

definately Halo:Combat Evolved. first game i played that i actually liked, graphics were great even with intergrated, doesn't need alot of computerpower to run. BTW Halo 3 is coming out!!!. (i think one of the first posters already said this)

Brendan


----------



## laboitenoire

Ooh... That's a tough one. I personally think that for PC, it would have to be the original title in the Myst series. Think, it was perhaps the most ground-breaking game of its time. Also, the series held out until last year when the final installment came out. The titles have always had some of the best graphics of their time, and the music has never been bad. Plus, the worlds in the original were so real thanks to near-photo like stills. Finally, the puzzles are some of the hardest ever implemented in a video game.

For console, I'd argue for Final Fantasy IX. I haven't played as many console games as I have PC games, but Final Fantasy IX stuck with me. The story was good, the controls were good, and other things contribute to making it one of the best RPGs of all time, and the best I've ever played.

The best RTS has got to be Age of Empires III. That game is beyond description.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeky*
Total Annihalation with teh expansion packs. years of fun from a game released in 1997 I still play it at lans

I never quite got the appeal of TA. Probably because I just sucked at it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdattilo*
TIE fighter. I _am_ a bit of a Star Wars fan, but this game rocked. Not only was the combat fun, it had a great story. Ahhh....I still have the 5 floppy disks for the game in my room. Too bad my rig does not have a floppy drive









I was more of an X-Wing fan myself. I never quite adjusted to the fact that Ties didn't have shields, so two hits at most and you were toast. I'm not sure I even finishe TF, come to think of it...I think I hit some level that I just could not get past after dozens of tries, so I gave up...

Great series, they should remake it with modern tech.


----------



## JacKz5o

The best game in my opinion is Paper Mario for the N64, i never played the second one for the gamecube but i loved the first one and it has to be my favorite game of all time.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

My opinion is,,,,,,,you are all wrong









The best game ever has got to be

ZELDA-A Link To The Past

On the SNES!

For the first time you could upgrade Links weapons, such as tempering his sword to make it Uber powerful!

The game was brilliantly made and i still have my copy next to me right now.....all these years later!

i will never sell, lose, give away or part with my copy...EVER!

Now thats g33kyness for ya









MaK


----------



## Xaimus

Unreal Tournament GOTY. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## zz0theta

I have to say the Diablo Series, they revolutionized RPG's plus nothing can compare with their PVP where the position you stand in actually matters.


----------



## Namrac

Either Halo:CE for Xbox (Halo 2 was meh), or The original Duck Hunt. I played that game for countless hours when I was at my cousin's house on his NES.


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
PERFECT DARK. Woop, glad to see Im not the only one who loves it. I miss my N64










play it lately?

I have....

and it sucked.

Used to be my favourite N64 game..now I can't even enjoy it, it's just that bad.


----------



## Sin100

Yea Diablo II LoD open PvP, amazing duels! could go on for a while though lol!


----------



## ELmo1989

Hitman series Good plot really makes me think (Of being a better at sealth)
But My best game ever is the metal gear series.
Sealth and story are amzaing.
Game plays trick's on you.
Mess with your head if you really get in to the story.


----------



## will55555

I would have to say The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is my favorite game ever.

I'm sure everyone knows basicly what it is but if you don't just google it.

I like it because it has good graphics (for n64), its very fun to play (sword fights are fun : ) and it has a great story. I've played through it tons of times and never get bored of it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

will55555555555555555555555

i agree, very good game!


----------



## Chipp

Wait, I can't believe that Goldeneye for N64 doesn't have more votes.... I'm sure adding one for it.


----------



## sccr64472

Everquest2......but you better have a decent comp to run it


----------



## thehybridpyro

perfect dark 64 or yeah, ocarina of time
cant ever get bored of it


----------



## OpTioN

Counter-Strike: Source


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

goldeneye 64....nuff said


----------



## selectodude

Haff Live.


----------



## not2bad

Tetris.


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *not2bad*

Tetris.










I forgot Tetris! Yeah...that was one SERIOUSLY addicting game!


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *will55555*

I would have to say The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is my favorite game ever.

I'm sure everyone knows basicly what it is but if you don't just google it.

I like it because it has good graphics (for n64), its very fun to play (sword fights are fun : ) and it has a great story. I've played through it tons of times and never get bored of it.



Word. LoZ:OOT, is probably the best game ever made. So many revolutionary things done with that game...it's the game I've loved the longest and spent a lot of time playing it.

Also TESIII:Morrowind....played that for a LONG time. Put in countless hours just questing and looting, and doing all kinds of different guild things...so FUN!


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*

Wait, I can't believe that Goldeneye for N64 doesn't have more votes.... I'm sure adding one for it.










Oh yea! i completely forgot!
That game was totally awesome, in fact i got an N64 and i think that was the only game i played with my mates! great fun with 4 players!!(though the screen becomes 1/4 of the size for your screen







)


----------



## thehybridpyro

man i still play goldeneye
owned my friend yesterday


----------



## Some_Idiot2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*

I'd say *The Elder Scrolls 3 : Morrowind*. Incredible immersion, deep lore, interesting dialogues, and amazing landscapes. It went farther than any RPG (or any game for that matter) and made it great.


I second that. 
I would vote Daggerfall, but it is far too buggy, if it had less buggs, it would surpass Morrowind for sure.


----------



## DaGuv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tuchan*

Stunt car racer on the Amiga C=


OMG lol, that brings back memories... what a game!!!

Anywayz I'm going for World of Warcraft... I have been playing it for 7 months solid practically everyday... And i'm still not bored. No other game has captured my interest and time as much as this... Dare I say it... Not even CS... eek.


----------



## elbrendo

hmmm, Mine has to be "The Settlers" on my amiga 500+


----------



## thehybridpyro

you guys ever play rush 2 on N64?
the stunt mode is the best thing ever


----------



## Witchfire

DOOM and System Shock defined the FPS genre, and Half Life refined and re-defined it.

Without those, we'd all still be playing Pong...


----------



## USFORCES

BattleField 2


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Halo2 for the Xbox.. omg lol there are soo many "lol momments".. THAT NEVER END imo


----------



## Cthulhu

There are 2 games that I really enjoy, and they tie at the greatest game for me.

*Final Fantasy 7*- This is an awesome game just because of the story line, characters, items, minigames, it's all perfect. The only thing more I'd like to see from this title is better graphics, but of course, those were the best at the time.







Overall, a game that everyone should experience.

*Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind*-The graphics are so-so, but the gameplay is better than Oblivion for a few reasons that you'll just have to find out on your own!







The freedoms in this game are awesome, and it's a fantasy RPG, so it's right up my alley!







You can choose to follow a storyline or just go around doing whatever. Each character is programmed with diolouge, and it's got an extremely huge world. Highly recommended!


----------



## someone153

Quote:



Originally Posted by *<[email protected]> (CS:S King)*

Halo2 for the Xbox.. omg lol there are soo many "lol momments".. THAT NEVER END imo


Heck ya Halo 2 was awesome when it came out. My friend had an xbox and I didn't so I was over there playing Halo 2 almost 24/7.


----------



## aVn

I would say either Fear for a game being unknown for a long time, and many other games taking the spot light in the beginning than outta nowhere winning the most awards and being the best fps shooter for 2006/07. Though I thought the game was a bit predictable but it was still good.























Or maybe Elder Scrolls Oblivion 4 for being the nicest graphics game so far, and also tons of content and countless hours of living in a different world of your own fighting daedrics. I give props to those ppl who wrote all those books in the game.
















Or maybe Cs for being created by a bunch of regular guys and being the most played fps online shooter ever and is still highly popular!


----------



## tylerand

For console i say N64 or the Nes, for game i say Zelda ocorana of time.


----------



## kidwolf909

CS:S is the most addicting game I have ever played, and I do love it.

However, i've spent about 400000x the amount of time playing Halo2 as I have on CS:S lol...

Halo 3 will be the best game ever imo when it comes out...that trailer does make it looks pretty sick...AHH can't wait! lol, just gotta buy that whole 360 console first


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Ummmm, let's see. I already posted in here, but I figured I'd post again.

Now the greatest game needs to not only be an incredible experience the first time through, but has to stay interesting for the long hall. Therefore, here are my votes.

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2: Has the best parks of the series, and the best characters. Sure, they added the Revert, modifiable tricks, etc. after this, but the fact is that this game stole away all kinds of hours of my life, and to this day is still one of the best games I've ever played. THPS 4 would be my second vote to this, as the series started majorly sucking and adding rediculous and stupid features to the game after that.

Counter-Strike: Source: Sure, it has an awesome back story, a bunch of guys make a mod to make multiplayer HL more fun, and end up with a million selling XBox game, and the most played PC FPS of all time. It's got a steep learning curve when you play it online, but it is still an amazing game, and will be remembered for a long time as the pre-halo halo-killer.

Disgaea: This was a Strategy RPG for PS2 that was in fairly limited supply, but was another truly great game. A funny story line, tons of depth, and exploding penguins! Not to mention you can raise any character to level 9,999. I spent over 30 hours playing this game, and only got my highest character to level 10 because I was having such a blast on the early levels, getting huge combo attacks and unlocking a ton of new classes all the time. And before you say that's way too long to play and only be that far, I had over 30 characters, all of which were between levels 10 and 13.

Those are my votes. If I could only play 3 games for the rest of my life, those would be it.


----------



## jNSKkK

Gotta be *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* for the old Nintendo 64. MAN that game RULED!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*

Gotta be *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* for the old Nintendo 64. MAN that game RULED!










good call


----------



## Sdumper

DarkReign for me....


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Blaster Master NES


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
Gotta be *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* for the old Nintendo 64. MAN that game RULED!









Same as i said, also i think N64 is the best console, or the nes.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Ha...DragonWarrior RPG series


----------



## jNSKkK

The Nintendo 64 was ahead of the PS (in its time) in terms of graphics. The graphics and gameplay on the N64 were great, I thought, anyway. Zelda and games such as Mario Kart and Mario 64 had great graphics and cool effects







I preferred the N64 over PS any day back then (although now I'm and Xbox man - getting 360 at Christmas).. even if the games for the N64 were limited.

But, In a console, I'd rather there be the games I like and that have good graphics, instead of rushed games that we used to see on the PSOne format.

You gotta agree, some old PS games were *really* crap.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

FF7, great storry line and lots of swearing to go around


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
The Nintendo 64 was ahead of the PS (in its time) in terms of graphics. The graphics and gameplay on the N64 were great, I thought, anyway. Zelda and games such as Mario Kart and Mario 64 had great graphics and cool effects







I preferred the N64 over PS any day back then (although now I'm and Xbox man - getting 360 at Christmas).. even if the games for the N64 were limited.

But, In a console, I'd rather there be the games I like and that have good graphics, instead of rushed games that we used to see on the PSOne format.

You gotta agree, some old PS games were *really* crap.

John...post a game...por favor!
Esto es una linea para el juego mejor...sabes?


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
John...post a game...por favor!
Esto es una linea para el juego mejor...sabes?

A game for what? The PS? A crap one, you mean?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Any console...
You posted some great ones...but I will PWN ALL!!!!
*Starfox64*...I cannot be touched


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
Any console...
You posted some great ones...but I will PWN ALL!!!!
*Starfox64*...I cannot be touched









Yeah. That's another good game. Some other good ones on N64 were things like:

Zelda: Majora's Mask

.....*mind goes blank* ... can't remember all those great games I used to play









OH YEAH... GOLDENEYE! That was cool!









I've completed all of the Zelda's, even the one for the Gamecube







I love-love-love the Zelda series - it's a brilliant storyline.

I finished the first one (Ocarina of Time) 11 times.... and the fastest it took me was 2-3 days (some events I had to wait until the next day for, etc)









Yeah... I used to be a Zelda geek


----------



## Fatal05

Gta 3


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:

Zelda: Majora's Mask
I play that on my PC...LOL
Like to see how a 7900GTX plays against that emulator...LOL


----------



## Ace of Spades

All i can say for PSOne is "THPS" (Tony Hawks Pro Skater)


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades*
All i can say for PSOne is "THPS" (Tony Hawks Pro Skater)

YES That was probably the only series I liked the the PSOne. It was great!









Don't like the style of the new underground ones though










Quote:

I play that on my PC...LOL
Like to see how a 7900GTX plays against that emulator...LOL
Tell me how!







PM!


----------



## timmay7

jeez how can you forget MARIOKART? (for n64?) Best game ever, including goldeneye 007 and supermario 64


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timmay7*
jeez how can you forget MARIOKART? (for n64?) Best game ever, including goldeneye 007 and supermario 64









I mentioned that up there. Yeah, they are cool games also. I struggle to find any N64 game that isn't good


----------



## Sin100

Tiene que ser Goldeneye 007 para N64


----------



## markuk3

Need for speed on the panosonic 3do . See, like a lifetime ago


----------



## jigglylizard

FF6 or FF7 for me. I've played over 300 hours of both.

Most time spent: Everquest (1) with over 1000 hours lol


----------



## SimpleAndClean

red alert 2! but its on pc only i think... its really a cool strategy game.. you wont regret it


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*

Tiene que ser Goldeneye 007 para N64


Pero, yo pienso que *1080° Snowboarding* es el mejor...solo para la musica selva


----------



## Sin100

Ah, nunca sido en ello companero, para que platfor es ellao?







(lol its probably unreadable)


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tuchan*

Stunt car racer on the Amiga C=


****. That was a great game!


----------



## zerohour

Does anyone remeber Metroid Prime on the Super Nintendo? By far my favorite game.


----------



## FlaKing

I remember I used to rent this one game all the time for PSX. Gah, I can't remember what it's called, but it was this racing game where you drove this thing that hovered over the ground and it went really fast. You could get pickups and kill the other racers kind of like mariokart. Totally addicting. I don't think I've played since I was 10 years old. If anybody can tell me the name of this game, rep for you. It makes me want to go pick up a playstation and find this game.


----------



## Random Murderer

was it wipeout?


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



I remember I used to rent this one game all the time for PSX. Gah, I can't remember what it's called, but it was this racing game where you drove this thing that hovered over the ground and it went really fast. You could get pickups and kill the other racers kind of like mariokart. Totally addicting. I don't think I've played since I was 10 years old. If anybody can tell me the name of this game, rep for you. It makes me want to go pick up a playstation and find this game.


Was it called rock and roll racing?
Because that was a truly 'awesome' game no one has really heard of.


----------



## Inquisitor

The best game would have to be FF7 for the PSone.

Its probably the best RPG i've ever played. 
If you want a description, watch ff advent children.


----------



## blade_3k

im going to have to say:

For PC:Tactical Operations!!! 
For n64:Zelda : Ocerina Of time!
For DC:Soul Caliber or Sonic Adventures!
For PS2(boo!) : none atm i can think
For XboX:Halo2!
For Gameboy







OKEMON ReD!! (man dont lie i know some of you had those things back in the 90s Red Version owned Blue, Man i still know how to duplicate items)


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inquisitor*

The best game would have to be FF7 for the PSone.
Its probably the best RPG i've ever played. 
If you want a description, watch ff advent children.


I really don't think that Advent Children will give FF7 newbies any idea of what FF7 is actually like. If anything, they would just be completely confused by everything because the movie assumes you already know the FF7 story.

A much better suggestion is to check out the Wikipedia entry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_7


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Random Murderer*
was it wipeout?

YESS!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## firefox is awesome

TLOZ: Ocarina of Time
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Rome: Total War


----------



## born2killU

jet grind radio on dcast or css of possibly bf2 or cs 1.6


----------



## sladesurfer

http://www.gamespot.com/features/615...pslot;action;1

Quote:

Regardless if you are a FF fan or not, I certainly have to agree that Final Fantasy VII is without a doubt one of the greatest of all time.

While the core concepts might not be unique, it's Cloud's interactions with other characters, especially between him and the game's antagonist, Sephiroth, which make the story so special. From its sinister and serious moments to Cloud's humorous cross-dressing sequence, players can't help but feel attached to Cloud and his supporting cast, who are easily as iconic as he is. At the top of the list are his two love interests, tough girl Tifa and the mystical flower girl Aeris (Aerith), whose relationship with Cloud you can govern by selecting different conversational choices along the way. There's also Sephiroth, whose appearance among flames as he burns down Cloud's hometown might be one of the most recognizable cutscenes ever to grace video games. And let's not forget that he's responsible for the most shocking moment in video games, the most spoilerific spoiler of all time, the death of Aeris.


----------



## Random Murderer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlaKing*

YESS!!! Thank you!!!


no problem, i love that game!


----------



## GigaHertz

lets be honest now....if we go by what the industry goes by.......
SALES BABY!

then the answer is...........
the one game everyone has played and loved!.........(if you're at least 20 or older)...if you havnt played it....you missed out on the greatest game ever.
which wount feel the same if you play it now......this game has its own movie!! and im not talking about "Mario Bros"....check out "The Wizard"...the game is...
SUPER MARIO BROS 3


----------



## Inthlon

For me it's Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction by Blizzard for PC. I got addicted to that game like crazy...grades got lower and things like that...luckily I got over it and stopped playing.







That game is like a drug when you play online. I can recommend it but in little doses









Inthlon.


----------



## kingwilliam

Bf2


----------



## Kr0n1k

Super Mario World for SNES. Mario 64 a close second.


----------



## Kramy

*Awesome RPGs/Adventures:*
-Chrono Trigger
-Super Mario RPG
-Fallout 1&2
-Morrowind (never played)

*Awesome RTSs:*
-Total Annihilation
-Starcraft

*Awesome TBSs:*
-Heroes of Might and Magic III, IV, V

*Really fun Games:*
-Paper Mario (N64)
-Super Mario 64
-Mario Kart 64
-Mario Party series.
*
Favourite Adventure game ever:*
-Beyond Good & Evil

*Also loved:*
-Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time

*Most addictive games:*
-Evercrack (thank god I quit)
-Diablo II
-Warcraft III
-WoW (thank god I never played this)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*

Gotta be *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* for the old Nintendo 64. MAN that game RULED!










Never played it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sdumper*

DarkReign for me....


Ahh, another fun RTS I nearly forgot about. I really enjoyed its demo!

FF7 was really fun imho, but I actually preferred Star Ocean II over it.







Maybe that's just my powergamer instinct; any game where you can become invincible rocks.







The story was just...cool, though.


----------



## BenHagerty

Age of Empires I

I like this game, Now, It is really outdated and bad but at the time it was the only thing of its kind, there was nothing like it and the graphics still are better than most stuff from then today


----------



## Xerasyte

FF8 the only Final Fantasy I didnt suck ass at... But Xenosagas 1,2&3 are right there with it...


----------



## |talian $tallion

i've prolly posted in this thread before, but who cares this games owns too much

Super Mario RPG


----------



## born2killU

Counter-strike

any version

no matter who you are

if you start off on cs

you will keep playing cs

everyone always comes back to the cs

its like crack


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*

Counter-strike

any version

no matter who you are

if you start off on cs

you will keep playing cs

everyone always comes back to the cs

its like crack


hence my name


----------



## born2killU

wow lol

proof is right above this post


----------



## |talian $tallion

actually counter-strike is probably the worst game ever made, but it is like crack...


----------



## swayne

mega man x3 for the snes


----------



## reberto

For me, its a tie between Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas and Half-Life 2. Both are AMAZING. GTA is REALLY open ended but Half Life 2 just rocks.


----------



## RickJS

Mario 64 or Zelda:Ocarina, Those were amazing and still own halo. I beat halo and don't play anymore. I beat mario like 6 times and still play.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Man.. what about the games that made america america?







Quake.. Doom... but the one that makes most credit is Half-Life --->1<---


----------



## LudaMan

Are you guys serious? The best game of ALL time was Half-life. The original half-life redefined action games. I can't tell you how many times I have played and beaten that game.


----------



## selectodude

Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Episode 1
Half-Life 2: Episode 2


----------



## l V l

Half life series. I still own the ps2 game Half Life and I dont even have a ps2. Thats how much I like it. My current fav is css though.


----------



## Ecibad

My best game ever are:

first place for Mortal Kombat (I, II, II and III ultimate, but the best was the MKII).
second place for "resident evil I"... I really like all the saga, but the I was by far the best!!!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Hands Down.. Final Fantasy 7 for the PS1. Best game ever made. Never been another RPG with as indepth of a storyline.

Following close behind is Fallout 2, freakin' sweet game.

And finally, Goldeneye 007


----------



## JacKz5o

I probably posted in here already but..

PAPER MARIO on the N64 FTW!!

Zelda and the MegaMan BattleNetwork series was fun too.


----------



## waqasr

Id Say DEVIL MAY CRY....(the 1st one)

about a guy (dante) who is the son of the demon king (Sparda) or something like that and he goes around killing all these evil demons and stuff...the weapons are cool and the moves and combos are super cool....its on ps2 so graphics arnt the best but they are decent...but its the gameplay that just does it...its soo damm funn!!!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr*
Id Say DEVIL MAY CRY....(the 1st one)

about a guy (dante) who is the son of the demon king (Sparda) or something like that and he goes around killing all these evil demons and stuff...the weapons are cool and the moves and combos are super cool....its on ps2 so graphics arnt the best but they are decent...but its the gameplay that just does it...its soo damm funn!!!

Yeah, that game was hella fun. I remember playimng it forever. LOVED the combo's. Havn't checked out DMC3 though.


----------



## alk

FF7 as an RPG.
Timesplitters as a multiplayer.









IMO, games are all about gameplay. Graphics dont matter too much. Take this FREE strategy game that was abandonned by Activision. NEtstorm. Sooooooooooo good. Almost like Aoe graphics. But really interesting gameplay. www.netstormhq.com free download.


----------



## Gearbox

Half-Life 2. To me, this game had the ultimate amount of immersion that I've ever experienced in a video game. Not necessarily the graphics itself, but the concept and thought that Valve actually put into the game was what really made it my favorite:

*1. Character and level design.* See, most games usually have one general 'theme' in their game. Prey's got a horror feel to it throughout the game, while Halo was mostly action. With Half-Life 2, it's got a bit of both. You have your action sequences with the Combine, and then later on it transitions to a horror, abandoned theme when you reach Ravenholm, and then you become some sort of commando for the next half of the game, and so forth.

But besides the themes, their levels were also well-thought out. Taking the time to hear what Valve had to say for The Lost Coast and Episode 1, everything they had talked about made sense. If you recall from TLC's commentary, they used a cliff-style level for the tech demo because it made the player watch out for enemies coming from both above and below. And I never really thought about it from that point of view when I was playing through it. But at the same time, it was absolutely true.

With other games, it just seemed like they made a room, implemented a door or means of passage, and repeated that process for the whole game (this was my impression of Doom 3 at the time). With Half-Life 2, not one place ever looked the same to me.

The main goal in every game is to progress to the end, obviously. But with Doom 3, it was seemingly repetitive. It was always: Find a certain PDA, read or listen for any codes for storage lockers, expect things coming from the dark, or do otherwise real boring stuff that was repeated throughout the entire game. With Half-Life 2, progressing throughout the game was never really the same. When the environment changes and the enemies change, it can and will make the player revise their strategy before they continue on. It does test your tactical skills, which brings me to...

*2. The usage of physics and the environment around the player.* With the revolutionary physics gun, this really changed everything about the game. We can all say that we had explosive barrels in games at some point, but how many games do you know where you can pick up the barrel from a distance, and suddenly it becomes an impact grenade? Before then, it was only useful when shot near a group of enemies, which basically meant you had good timing and/or it was scripted, neither of which involved real tactics from the player. Now that you can pick up objects from a distance, you can really use the environment to your advantage, and we can always use more environmental interaction in games.

But above all that, this interaction wouldn't exist without the extensive use of physics. I spent quite a bit of time interacting with the different objects in the first few minutes of Half-Life 2. I could put glass bottles into a plastic crate, and then carry the crate around places. I messed around with the physics for at least fifteen minutes simply because I was so blown away at the time that I could interact with objects in this new way.

Sure, they had glass bottles in other games, but you couldn't really interact with them. You'd shoot them, they shatter, and you move on. With Half-Life 2, you can pick up the bottle, drop it, and watch it shatter. And when it shatters, you can pick up the individual pieces and still throw them at people. This is a form of immersion that was just mind-blowing to me, and I just calmed down and said:

"We have reached a new level in gaming."


----------



## thiru

Morrowind. Not one of it's aspect is perfect, but it went so much farther than anyone out there...

I probably posted it here before, but what the heck...


----------



## Villainstone

I loved FF7 for PS it's a classic and Possibly my favorite, then Chrono Trigger for SNES


----------



## speed350

I would have to say Doom. I know Wolfenstein was before it, but Doom was the first FPS that I played multiplayer. We have 2 comps hooked up through serial ports. Then the modem support came and it was on. I played that game for hours on end.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Soul Calibur 2. I didn't like SCIII when I played it at a friends dorm, so I'm gonna stick with 2.

Timesplitters 2. Again, 3 didn't really touch me the way 2 did. Lots of late nights on that game.

Halo 2. Of course. Live was lame sometimes with all the n00bs. But I played that game every single day for a year, and got it the day after launch. I would have huge LAN parties and we'd just play Halo and eat pizza and have a good time.


----------



## DeaDLocK

Im split between two Lucas Arts games...

*Day of the Tentacle*

*Sam n Max*


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Ok....i have a fav on every console i have played.

For NES: Astanax > Great dungeon game. It's really hard to find now. I recently saw it at a gameware for 50bux

SNES: Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. This is serously the greatest game ever. I have played though it 100 times easily. I have gotten so good that i can beat the game in like 12 hours

N64: this is a tough one. I would have to say 3 games. Perfect Dark, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time, and Gemini Froce.

Gamecube: Alright. This one is easy. Residant Evil 4

XBoX: Umm..i really liked ninja Gaiden

PS2: I woudl ahve to say Gran Turismo 4

PC: Starwars: Knights of the Old Republic, But i really like City of Villains.


----------



## ChoosyLobster

For me i have 2 best games ever! 007 Golden Eye NIN 64 and Metal Gear Solid for PlayStation


----------



## Mr Vengeance

Its hard to say which is the best game ever unless you've played the best games on every system when they first came out, and then replayed them today. Then you could form an educated and realistic opinion on the subject.
I'm pretty much an N64 expert and would be able to say that The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is the best game for that system. I can't really imagine a game being any better however on any other machine, even todays next gen consoles and PCs. We all as gamers like 'adventure' and escapism, and this game delivers a truly awesome world, with a lot of personality to it. Elder Scrolls III: Oblivion seems to have a pretty amazing and much larger game world. I haven't played Oblivion yet but from what I saw of it so far, the game doesn't seem to have as much character or personality as Ocarina of Time. I think this comes down to the fact that Japanese games developers have more skills in character design.
Zelda: Ocarina of Time's music is also superb, especially when you realise that it is being streamind off a cartridge. Using the Ocarina is like a whole game in itself. It has so much depth to its playing. Wonderful. I think this game has the best sounds in any N64 game.
The gameplay is revoltionary. Amazing controls, level design, weapons and secrets galore. Great enemies and bosses. Perfectly pitched difficulty level. There are plenty of fun side quests to do also. Its a long game with a good story. Riding Epona is a lot of fun too. You could write all day about the many wonderful aspects of this game. I think one of the best aspects of the game is just the freedom to ride around on your horse, exploring and enjoying the lovely gameworld. There is so much mysticism to Hyrule. Stand atop a mountain and gaze over the world and wonder just what might be over those hills... you know there is nothing as a gamer, but you can but dream....


----------



## partyboy10289

im going to have to say that the best game i think would have to be final fantasy X because this is the first final fantasy game to have charicters with voice's.
final fantasy X is basicly about a kid who saves the world from this thing callled sin and then falls in love with a girl named yuna


----------



## noshibby

pretty much any mario ever made


----------



## MindOfChaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thehybridpyro*
starcraft, becuase its a classic RTS,
and Perfect Dark on n64
it still has the best mulitplayer ever


I had to hunt until i found some one vote Starcraft.

*STARCRAFT!!!*

*Nothing* comes close.

+rep thehybridpyro for starcraft


----------



## MindOfChaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyGuy*
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles! Played it for hours back in the day and still do on occasion. Love it!









Sonic the Hedgehog was a cool series of games.

Other games I liked were.
Tetris
Pac Man
Alex The Kid In wonderland.
Red Alert 2
Warcraft III (Not as good as as starcraft by a long shot.)
Warcraft II (Better than warcraft III)
Age Of Empires (Not as good as as starcraft by a long shot.)
Age Of Empires II (Not as good as as starcraft by a long shot.)
Rise Of Nations
Settlers IV (Awesome)

Basicly I dont think may decent games have come out since 1998. Thats why my graphics card is so over kill for me because I only play old as games.


----------



## MindOfChaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen*
starcraft (BW)
Diablo 2 (LOD)

Clocked in more than 1000+ hours on each game

Starcraft rocks


----------



## SiPex

WoW


----------



## supamaryo

Grand Theft Auto Series... They revolutionized games man... =D


----------



## RickJS

Most any zelda, older mario's, and The first 4 resident evil. I grew up with that. And Metroid! Cant forget metroid!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

Either Halo:CE for Xbox (Halo 2 was meh), or The original Duck Hunt. I played that game for countless hours when I was at my cousin's house on his NES.


Add Call of Duty (the original, CoD2 looks better, but the original is more fun) and CSS to that list. My schoolwork has suffered because of CSS.


----------



## k0nsp1ra70r

I'm looking forward to Timeshift and Assasin's Creed but for current I'd have to say Star Wars: KotoR


----------



## DaRkLoRd65535

CS:S
mario 64
zelda series up to The legend of Zelda : Ocarina of time after that it kinda got bad
Goldeneye 64 (and i like the HL2 mod)
perfect dark N64
damn nintendo in the golden age... that was the days.


----------



## k0nsp1ra70r

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time WAS bloody brilliant. And for that matter, still is...

Perfect Dark, yes that was brilliant.

And I'm looking forward to Twilight Princess...

Goldeneye 64 - King of all shooters, we bow to you...


----------



## ICYUNVME

FFVII FTW! Bar none the best game ever.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

super street fighter II turbo for super nintendo. (one character, Cammy!) "cannon-drill!!!"


----------



## fade2green514

duke nukem. not really i hated that game.

personally, i like oblivion a lot. you're basically a character in an RPG game and you can do whatever you want - you can become an evil murderer or thief, or you can become a good guy and rise to the head of the mages guild or fighters guild... 
and the graphics are amazing too...


----------



## The Fury

Half life series


----------



## Malaziel

Final Fantasy Tactics. For those of you that listed Final Fantasy VII as your favorite game that have not played through it you owe it to yourself to do so. I love Final Fantasy VII but I thought the story in Final Fantasy Tactics was even better along with having a fantastic combat system.


----------



## danm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoosyLobster*

For me i have 2 best games ever! 007 Golden Eye NIN 64 and Metal Gear Solid for PlayStation


I agree with that









Although i like playing CS:S when i get bored


----------



## Skeegle

Resident Evil 2 for playstation.

Deus Ex for PC

but the winner is: Michael Jackson's Moonwalker. I played this game at Pizza Hut when i was like 6-10yrs all the time. Check it out, you prolly played it too: http://www.gamespot.com/gamespot/fea...ames/p-38.html


----------



## McDarnit

X-Com : UFO

The first in the series is an awesome game. Still playing it now!

Description:
Aliens are attempting to invade earth, X-Com is a task force set up to combat the threat. There are two gaming areas, the world screen where you detect incoming alien ships and dispatch your ships to intercept then there's the combat screen in which you control your soldiers to eliminate aliens from landed / shot down ships, alien bases and alien terror incidents.

The game is a combination of turn based tactical combat and micro management. You control all the details such as what you research / manufacture, base layout and facilities, craft weapon loadouts and on board equipment - right down to what weapon and armour you give each soldier.

It's a classic game and definately one of the all time greats.


----------



## k0nsp1ra70r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fade2green514*

personally, i like oblivion a lot. you're basically a character in an RPG game and you can do whatever you want - you can become an evil murderer or thief, or you can become a good guy and rise to the head of the mages guild or fighters guild... 
and the graphics are amazing too...


That game becomes SO damn boring after 50-60 hours. Probably less.


----------



## accskyman

Xcom: Terror from the Deep

I was a big fan of Ufo defense as well. Turn based save world from invading aliens type of thing. Was really cool for the time, a lot of different aspects, like managing bases, equiptment research etc. I still break it out once and a while to play... I'm an old head.


----------



## dskina

I'm a joystick jockey at heart. Marvel vs. Capcom 2, SF Alpha 3, Time Crisis 3. Oh yea, and raping people with Kaillera. I hook up my ps2 joystick to my usb converter and rape, and rape, and rape.


----------



## tubnotub1

Best Game Ever hands down in my book is Shining Force 2 for the Sega Genisis. Man, that was a great game, and was a precursor for most RPG/Tactical Strategy games like Final Fantasy Tactics, Tactics Ogre and so on. I just wish Shining Force 3 Episodes 1-3 had made it to the states for the Saturn. Im still praying they will atleast have Shining Force 3 Episode 1 on the Wii Console. Great Game!


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

Dead rising hands down.


----------



## jamenta

Best game ever: UNIX Rogue.


----------



## k0nsp1ra70r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TooFAST4YOU*

Dead rising hands down.


*AMEN*


----------



## Dormus

KINGDOM HEARTS!!!! some of the cutscenes are kinda gay because it's all daisies and flowers but IT'S FREAKIN AWSOME!!!! half the fun is finding the secret bosses, especially in kingdom hearts 2.


----------



## MADMAX22

lol Diablo II with expansion hands down


----------



## MindOfChaos

Starcraft


----------



## CorpussStalker

Paradroid on the C64, oh how much of my childhood was spent playing this great game, or Armelyte a great shoot'em'up not sure if spelling is right though


----------



## Frozen-Liquid

Half-Life (All Series)


----------



## raven117

for the pc i would have to say halo and for console halo


----------



## k0nsp1ra70r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raven117*

for the pc i would have to say halo and for console halo


Have you ever played ANY other Single Player shooters?

Play FEAR or Call of Duty 2 and then tell me that the PC port of Halo was better.


----------



## BenHagerty

Halo is so overrated


----------



## FrankenPC

Tempest


----------



## Syrillian

Pong


----------



## jamenta

Pong? Yeah it was pretty good at the time.


----------



## Skeegle

I think the character devopement was really good in Pong.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I know I've posted my favorites...but
Nintendo's *SuperMario64* was the greatest game I've touched...
It was just fun having the game teach you how to use the controls (all the buttons!!!).
And MadKatz made a kicka$$ controller for it...need I say more.
GTurismo and NFSU....are right there too...


----------



## SirJohnMichalot

Star Wars KotOR 1


----------



## gravity

Fifa Manager 05
Hey ! Don't start throwing tomatoes at me ! it's not my fault that they haven't made better soccer games







!
Well seriously it has to be the Gran Turismo series, I like the 2nd. But the 4th is cool too ! Never tried the first or third...


----------



## [email protected]

Well , i'm gonna have to say either the civilization series or the Gran turismo series, but i've only had every game of the Civ colection , so let's talk about them.
Civilization- release date 1991.
Graphics:http://http://apolyton.net/civ1/imag...vilization.jpg were really cool.
I was 8 when i started playng it , and i never got tired of it until CIV II came out.
Civilization II-release date:1996
Graphics:http://www.atpm.com/4.01/images/civ6.gif
Lot's , lot's of new stuff, and renewed graphism wore the main crdits of this game.
Civilization III- release date:2001
Graphics:http://www.gamasutra.com/features/20050518/civ-iii.jpg
And in my opinion the best game of the series, because it really maked you an addict.My mom started hating pc's because of this game ( i played for 10+ hours Lol)
Civilization IV- release date:2005
Graphics:http://pcmedia.gamespy.com/pc/image/...102606-000.jpg
I think it shares the title with Civ 3 of best game of the series, while it introduces several new inovations that make the game better , the amazing graphics are kinda disconcentrating, and sometimes i just miss an enemy troop.
Those are my fav games EVA!!!!!!


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Legend of Zelda, SNES. Or perhaps Earthbound.


----------



## OpTioN

_ Counter _ Strike _ Source _


----------



## AMD-rules

Legend of Zelda: Link to the past. Super Nintendo Entertainment System. Chicken throwing FTW!

That game rocked! Graphics were beautifull, music was topnotch and I loved the missions! I secretely stayed up at nights to play it (I was 7-8).

It rocked.. until I selled the SNES just to buy the Game Boy color.. Stupid stupid stupid..


----------



## gravity

Counter Strike. 1.6
No source...
The source feels weird when you shoot, it's as if the firing is way too accurate. Don't like that...


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
Any console...
You posted some great ones...but I will PWN ALL!!!!
*Starfox64*...I cannot be touched









Awesome game. The series has fizzled since then...(although Adventures is fun the first time)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD-rules* 
Legend of Zelda: Link to the past. Super Nintendo Entertainment System. Chicken throwing FTW!

That game rocked! Graphics were beautifull, music was topnotch and I loved the missions! I secretely stayed up at nights to play it (I was 7-8).

It rocked.. until I selled the SNES just to buy the Game Boy color.. Stupid stupid stupid..


















LMAO! Great game!







I loved it! I still play it on my compy (because I don't have an SNES lol)


----------



## JBD1986

Here are my top picks:

America's Army (only because of the unlimited replay value, multiplayer only lol) ^^
Halo ^*
Final fantasy VII **
Dreamfall: the longest journey ^*
ES4: Oblivion **
Unreal tournament ^^
Ghost recon island thunder ^^
Legend of zelda: ocarina of time ^*
metroid prime ^*
unholy war ^^

These picks are based on the following:

^^ amazing gameplay (controls and fluidity)
** Extreme emersion (character/environmental/emotional depth)
^* both


----------



## Fons

My Favorite Games

PC-Unreal Tournament
Game Cube-Super Smash Brothers Melee
Super Nintendo-Aladin
PlayStation-Unholy War


----------



## JBD1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fons* 
My Favorite Games

PC-Unreal Tournament
Game Cube-Super Smash Brothers Melee
Super Nintendo-Aladin
PlayStation-Unholy War


LOL unholy war is the ****! might have to add that to my list


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fons* 
My Favorite Games

PC-Unreal Tournament
Game Cube-Super Smash Brothers Melee
Super Nintendo-Aladin
PlayStation-Unholy War

Super Smash Brothers Melee is an awesome game! I love it! I rate it a 10.

Some favorite games:
PC: Age of Empires II/Civilization IV (lots more)
GC: Super Smash Brothers Melee
PS2: Gran Turismo 3 A-Spec


----------



## mudd

my votes:
PC - Quake 1, 2, 4; Counter-Strike 1.3; Unreal Tournament; Planetarion
Console - Super Mario Series (excluding #2); The Legend of Zelda on SNES


----------



## Fons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBD1986* 
LOL unholy war is the ****! might have to add that to my list









you play unholy war, Its a very under rated game


----------



## frostbite

Conker's bad fur day on n64 and Metal Gear Solid on psx


----------



## gonX

Counter-strike 1.6 or World of Warcraft for PC
Super Smash Bros. for N64


----------



## CorpussStalker

Anybody remember a game called *strider* on the C64, cant remember what it is exactly but everytime I htink of the word it reminds me of a fun game from my youth


----------



## specops

couple i can think of right off my head...

James bond Golden eye for the N64 1st game i ever fell in love with







<3

then for a RPG you just cant beat Legend of zelda: ocarina of time<-- LOVE that game also... looking forward to the new one


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Heretic and Doom, spend tons of hours playing that.. must have been like 9 or 10 years ago?


----------



## BadHairDay

Oblivion by a longshot (off topiic does any1 have Daggerfall??) and is it good?


----------



## TriplePlay

Halo is SOOOO overrated... it's not that great IMO.

I would say Super Mario Bros. 3.

But of modern games, I dunno... can't decide.


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
super mario 64

FTWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Emmanuel

Battlefield 2 had many problems problems due to patches, but the latest patch resolved everything for me. It's the greatest game I ever played, gameplay was awesome, and maps were awesome too has graphics. I am playing Battlefield 2142 now but I didn't play long enough to know, BF2142 is great but what sucks is all this lag problem, and there are some graphic issues where you see small lines on the ground seperating pieces of land.


----------



## NintendoSensei

Street Fighter 3: 3rd Strike, Metroid Prime or Panzer Dragoon Saga! I absolutely hated FF VII and i'll never see why it is so revered.


----------



## noxious89123

I LOVE BF2 and BF2142.

Even though there are apm spamming, noob tubing, bunny hopping, dolphin diving, haxzor n00bs.

Battlefield fo life, lol.


----------



## marc1989

clearly

DEUS EX

or

Zelda ocarina of time


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Half-Life 1...

c'mon guys stop basing your stuff on graphics and options..


----------



## galil3o

zelda ocarina of time, KotOR, Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Satek

smash bros


----------



## 77bigmac77

Either Goldeneye or KOTOR, I can't decide.


----------



## Devon

Final Fantasy VII, GTA San Andreas


----------



## Uncle Simon

Fallout 2

Do a Google search for it, there's too much to explain.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Uncle Simon* 
Fallout 2

Do a Google search for it, there's too much to explain.

/agree
The whole fallout series is an RPG gem.


----------



## Malaziel

It is hard for me to decide between Fallout 2 and Final Fantasy Tactics. I have sunk ridiculous amounts of time into both games and they are so good. Anyone ever play through Fallout 2 on hard without saving? That adds a whole new level to the game. If you know the game inside and out try it.


----------



## Frankiebonez

All the Zelda's ever.... I think 3 on the Super Nintendo was the greatest ever although the newer versions totally rock too, but but 3 was classic style with sweet new graphics.

Final Fantasy Series up till VII are like gods. I cried when I beat FF2 and FF7. I get to engrossed.

Super Mario Bros. 3 is the greatest, hands down. Personally thought the Mario 64 was kinda lame, at least to me.

God there are so many man... original metroid, how about the Mortal Kombat and Street Fighter series? Or how about Marble Madness, or Battle Toads?! DAMN! Nostalgia I love it


----------



## money11465

I liked Halo. It was pretty nice for on the road because of the good single player mode, but the fun really started when you played multiplayer. I still play it every once in a while, and have lots of fun doing so!


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Goldeneye 64 is the best FPS ever.

Any Mario game is the best adventure ever.

Zelda for SNES hands down the best action/RPG ever.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Dungeon Keeper 2.. -drools-

That game was awesome. You basically carve out a dungeon and house many types of demons and train them until you think you are ready to dig to the other "bases" and destroy their monsters and take their dungeon heart (center piece of the dungeon, life-force)

Man I loved that game..


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsBobtista* 
Dungeon Keeper 2.. -drools-

That game was awesome. You basically carve out a dungeon and house many types of demons and train them until you think you are ready to dig to the other "bases" and destroy their monsters and take their dungeon heart (center piece of the dungeon, life-force)

From what I saw, it was almost exactly the same game as Dungeon Keeper 1, just with 3D graphics. I played DK1 to completion, but didn't find it satisfying enough to play through DK2.


----------



## swayne

diablo 2 it was the game that good me hooked action rps and that intern got me into power metal music


----------



## nitrousflash

metal gear anyone?


----------



## Your Arch Rival

Metal Gear Solid .... i've had so many moments with that game.... like the first time i played it.... just messin with the gards... that was great they were like ... "Huh ... what was that?" or " Huh... what was that noise?" that was sooo great!! I lmao all the time .... or more or less every time i played that game...


----------



## StarryNite

What??!! No one voted for the best hybrid game ever -- *DEUS EX*??!!

I'd take Deus Ex and F.E.A.R. anyday.


----------



## FearSC549

....Halo series, Half Life 2 series, or CS....lol


----------



## darklord0424

Hmm tough choices.

Shadowrun for Sega was amazing.

Fallout 2 is prob my favorite game tho.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Half-Life 1.. k thx.. screw graphics, this game IS solid!!


----------



## Criswell

I would have to say *Dransik*. It was a game of a friend named Jason Ely aka Lothgar. He worked on the Ultima series for a while when he was at Origin. He was then running out of luck keeping the servers up and eventually had to sell the rights to Dransik which later became renamed to Ashen Empires.

I still loved the old 2D Top-Down tile-based game that was Dransik, the old community was awesome. But now he's working on another project at *www.stygianworlds.com* He's still developing most of the technology but hopefully soon we can get the old Dransik feel again.


----------



## rock_on343

oddly.. Id have to go with either the first Splinter Cell or Need For Speed Underground. They both did something no one had done before (xpt Metal Gear)


----------



## frostbite

Lemmings lol, I remember play it on an Acorn computer so long ago


----------



## Hansie

I'd go with stunts or also known as 4d Driving.





































Great game then and still now.


----------



## Zigee

I would have to say super mario bros. 3


----------



## chaos40

The best game ever on on a personal computer is Half-Life. Period. This will be a very short thread.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaos40* 
This will be a very short thread.

You do realize that the thread is seven months old and your post is on page 30...not so short.


----------



## Negotiator

One mans short is another mans long

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon* 
You do realize that the thread is seven months old and your post is on page 30...not so short.


----------



## frostbite

Hogs of war on psx


----------



## IcedEarth

Meh, all of the splintercells are the best games ever! like rock siad they did something no one had thought off before (atleast not sucessfully)

Double agent is by far the best game ever.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Super Mario World.. I actually wrote up a review for it.. Maybe I can post it =D


----------



## Delphi

007 goldeneye for the n64 IMO i loved that game


----------



## ItsBobtista

OOo, N64, I like Mario Kart 64 and Super Mario 64.. I think Super Mario 64 was probably one of the best first 3D games.


----------



## l V l

imo: css


----------



## Metalica732

I love doom1 or w/e it was called. And Duck Hunt. You can't argue with duck hunt. now i play BF2 though.


----------



## Katana

No matter how much I like Half-Life 2, I'm against the idea of a "best game ever".


----------



## TrustKill

1 favorite?? impossible







i have like a whole list of faves lol, but to shorten it probly zelda:LttP/ocarina/twilight princess, hl2, dmc3, ff6/7/11, mgs, ssb:m.

i guess twilight princess takes the cake for me though


----------



## Nevaziah

Baldur's Gate II, HANDS DOWN. best RPG game ever made so far( at least for single player, story and game engine.)


----------



## Happydude123

AH the days of diablo and starcraft!

Lol now its hands down css and cs1.6, just pure pwnage.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

RED ALERT 2, THE BEST GAME (for its time)


----------



## illmatic

tie between goldeneye and CS 1.3


----------

